# Roads full of teslas



## Panda (Apr 25, 2017)

How awesome will it be to have semi trailers and cars alike running on electricity. Home owners on main roads can breath and sleep easy with no air and noise pollution from ICE vehicles in the future. I hope the noise of wheels will be enough to stop the blind from becoming speed humps. Maybe the future tesla 3 versions can produce selective peeps when it detects walking sticks??


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Panda said:


> How awesome will it be to have semi trailers and cars alike running on electricity. Home owners on main roads can breath and sleep easy with no air and noise pollution from ICE vehicles in the future. I hope the noise of wheels will be enough to stop the blind from becoming speed humps. Maybe the future tesla 3 versions can produce selective peeps when it detects walking sticks??


That's an interesting thought. Homes backing main roads are generally less desirable and primarily due to the additional noise, but that probably mostly goes away and they'll hear is a little tire noise. Pretty neat!


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Panda said:


> How awesome will it be to have semi trailers and cars alike running on electricity. Home owners on main roads can breath and sleep easy with no air and noise pollution from ICE vehicles in the future. I hope the noise of wheels will be enough to stop the blind from becoming speed humps. Maybe the future tesla 3 versions can produce selective peeps when it detects walking sticks??


The US has a regulation already on the books for low speed noise makers - but it should be the driver responsibility not to run down people, blind or not.


----------



## ModFather (Apr 3, 2016)

Panda said:


> How awesome will it be to have semi trailers and cars alike running on electricity. Home owners on main roads can breath and sleep easy with no air and noise pollution from ICE vehicles in the future. I hope the noise of wheels will be enough to stop the blind from becoming speed humps. Maybe the future tesla 3 versions can produce selective peeps when it detects walking sticks??


Panda you are right, not only EVs of different brands, but also solar roofs! In California solar roofs are everywhere! And we Californicans are well on our way to energy independence. My oldest daughter just leased a Fiat 500e ($50 per month!) to tide her over for 3 years until she can get her model 3. She is purchasing a new home in a development where solar panels and 240 connection in the garage for charging are included in the base price. She has very good friends who live in Brussels who are in the residential construction business there. She called them to tell them about how excited she is to join the revolution. She said there reaction was, meh, almost all homes we build here include solar panels! We, in the US, are way behind the curve in addressing climate change. But things are changing - RAPIDLY!

Regarding human recognition while driving, it is not a trivial issue and deserves priority consideration. I seriously think that future iterations of the technology will be built around infrared recognition and night vision. I live in a 55+ community with drivers who are sometimes let's say-------"less than alert". Three times in the last year I have almost been hit while crossing at a crosswalk while walking Ricky Ricardo in the evening (7pm-ish). I believe the drivers when they say, "I didn't see you!" AND THAT IS WHAT'S REALLY SCARY!


----------



## JBsC6 (Oct 17, 2016)

That 50 dollar fiat electric lease is awesome....I think the vw electric golf is like 99 dollars..

That's what's wrong with state government mandates....the companies have to give them away to stay in business in the state..

Good for consumers but horrible for companies bottom line..not that any consumers care...

If fiat had a 50 dollar electric 500 available here in NJ I'd lease one for sure...

Literally my phone bill each month is higher....

Who wouldn't lease an electric fiat 500 for 50 bucks a month?


----------



## ModFather (Apr 3, 2016)

JBsC6 said:


> That 50 dollar fiat electric lease is awesome....I think the vw electric golf is like 99 dollars..
> 
> That's what's wrong with state government mandates....the companies have to give them away to stay in business in the state..
> 
> ...


@JBsC6 you are right on every count. Her lease is exactly $50 per month and it was a one week "special sale." She was at the right place at the right time and couldn't pass up that deal. She admits it is not the world's best car but she loves it and the unique color (Robin's Egg Blue). Literally, when she punches it, it will snap your head back! The CEO has publicly stated he hates the car because they lose so much money on them. It is a "compliance car". Chrysler Corp just doesn't get it. I don't think they will be around in a few years.


----------



## Panda (Apr 25, 2017)

el crucero said:


> Panda you are right, not only EVs of different brands, but also solar roofs! In California solar roofs are everywhere! And we Californicans are well on our way to energy independence. My oldest daughter just leased a Fiat 500e ($50 per month!) to tide her over for 3 years until she can get her model 3. She is purchasing a new home in a development where solar panels and 240 connection in the garage for charging are included in the base price. She has very good friends who live in Brussels who are in the residential construction business there. She called them to tell them about how excited she is to join the revolution. She said there reaction was, meh, almost all homes we build here include solar panels! We, in the US, are way behind the curve in addressing climate change. But things are changing - RAPIDLY!
> 
> Regarding human recognition while driving, it is not a trivial issue and deserves priority consideration. I seriously think that future iterations of the technology will be built around infrared recognition and night vision. I live in a 55+ community with drivers who are sometimes let's say-------"less than alert". Three times in the last year I have almost been hit while crossing at a crosswalk while walking Ricky Ricardo in the evening (7pm-ish). I believe the drivers when they say, "I didn't see you!" AND THAT IS WHAT'S REALLY SCARY!


I hope Elon's car computer recognition is better than good otherwise the combination of silent traffic and drivers distracted due to relying on autonomous driving will mean increased frequency in pets, kids, elderly, hell everyone being hit more often. The most vulnerable in our community should not feel more fear, but I'm confident Elon's crew would have already sorted this out and I'm just unaware of it.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Panda said:


> ...drivers distracted due to relying on autonomous driving will mean increased frequency in pets, kids, elderly, hell everyone being hit more often.


Think that argument through again.

If people are relying on autonomous driving, then the _car_ will be making the decisions, and it will not be distracted, resulting in far, far fewer accidents.


----------



## Panda (Apr 25, 2017)

garsh said:


> Think that argument through again.
> 
> If people are relying on autonomous driving, then the _car_ will be making the decisions, and it will not be distracted, resulting in far, far fewer accidents.


I hope so.


----------

